# Love handles save lives



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100223...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3dvbWFuc2F5c2hlcg--


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

See, some meat on those bones can be good for you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Of course, one could argue that, had she been less fluffy, the bullet would have missed her


----------

